# Lobster Love Anyone?



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Note sure what's going on but I normally get 2, maybe 3, Omega f300 Speedsonics Lobsters to service / repair per year. But over the last 4 weeks, I've had about 8 Omega f300 Speedsonics, with four of them being the Lobster variety (case 188.0001). In addition, there seems to be quite alot for sale on eBay....

So while I have three in front of me, thought I'd better take a few photos. Two have mirror dials (correct) while the other has a standard grey Speedsonic dial (incorrect). Being mirror dials, they are a pain to photograph.




























One day quite soon, I'll have my own Omega f300 Speedsonic Lobster....I now have collected all the pieces:




























Mustn't forget my Omega 720Hz Megasonic Lobster:



















I also have the standard f300 version of the above watch but need to take a few photos of that one.

Who else has an Omega Lobster?


----------



## hughlle (Aug 23, 2015)

Brilliant post, and photos. Can't stand them myself though. Probably better on thicker wrists


----------



## Timez Own (Oct 19, 2013)

Really liking the last photo. The bracelet as much as the watch. Thanks for sharing. :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## brummie1875 (May 2, 2016)

*What a glorious looking watch you have there @Silver Hawk and as above that bracelet is something else. * :thumbs_up:


----------



## harryblakes7 (Oct 1, 2010)

Looking great!!


----------



## Caller. (Dec 8, 2013)

Great looking watches and pics! :thumbsup:


----------



## Littlelegs (Dec 4, 2011)

I don't own one but would like to one day. They are fantastic looking watches. I love the case shape and bracelet and the mirror dial looks ace. The proportions between them all look exactly right too. Do show us yours when you've built it up. Lovely.


----------



## Robden (Apr 2, 2016)

I am reporting this thread to the forum's "Porn Police".

Rob....


----------



## greasemonk (Oct 4, 2012)

love the bracelet,another one on my list now..


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Thanks for comments! :thumbsup:

I found my standard f300 Lobster, so took some photos of it this morning together with its Megasonic cousin --- both use case 198.0042. Both seem to be have sold mainly in Germany as they often have German day wheels.

I haven't yet restored the f300 example; the bezel needs polishing, the case and bracelet need brushing, the crystal needs changing, etc etc :sadwalk:


----------



## PC-Magician (Apr 29, 2013)

I am officialy Jealous.


----------



## martinzx (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh yes indeed! I am smitten :thumbs_up:


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

I love lobsters, preferably alive and well and living happily on the sea bed.










I have never actually eaten a lobster but I could certainly devour a few Omega Lobsters. Just pass them over here. Gorgeous, but to be honest, just too much for my

puny wrists.


----------



## RoddyJB (May 11, 2008)

My wrists could handle one just fine!!! :yes:


----------



## Ging (Feb 25, 2017)

Very nice


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

There is the 'new' Accutron lobster with the precisionist movement in chrono and inner bezel rotating forms. Not seen any in the flesh so to speak and although they don't have the lobster strap the case is vaguely similar shape,,,anyone got one or could compare to these two beauties?


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> There is the 'new' Accutron lobster with the precisionist movement in chrono and inner bezel rotating forms. Not seen any in the flesh so to speak and although they don't have the lobster strap the case is vaguely similar shape,,,anyone got one or could compare to these two beauties?


 They would be fantastic if they had a lobster abdomen exo bracelet. :yes:

Later,
William


----------



## bridgeman (Dec 9, 2008)

William_Wilson said:


> They would be fantastic if they had a lobster abdomen exo bracelet. :yes:
> 
> Later,
> William


 Seems strange they only come on leather or mesh, real lobster band would obviously cost much more but as even the chrono is available for £199 in uk heavily discounted quality lobster strap would be affordable.


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

bridgeman said:


> Seems strange they only come on leather or mesh, real lobster band would obviously cost much more but as even the chrono is available for £199 in uk heavily discounted quality lobster strap would be affordable.


 I don't think a lobster style bracelet would be particularly prohibitive to manufacture. The Majestic L.E.D.s many of us purchased a few years ago had lobsters on them. They were a straightforward stainless bracelet with a slight offset between the pin positions that allowed a slight overlap of the links.










Later,
William


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

William_Wilson said:


> I don't think a lobster style bracelet would be particularly prohibitive to manufacture. The Majestic L.E.D.s many of us purchased a few years ago had lobsters on them. They were a straightforward stainless bracelet with a slight offset between the pin positions that allowed a slight overlap of the links.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 There is only one lobster bracelet! :nono:

Yours is more a langostino or crayfish bracelet. [IMG alt=":laugh:" data-emoticon=""]http://xflive.thewatchforum.co.uk/uploads/monthly_2015_05/laugh.gif.96d0ea5fb2e39302f64d6e4881150a43.gif[/IMG]


----------



## Davey P (Sep 9, 2010)

Silver Hawk said:


> There is only one lobster bracelet! :nono:
> 
> Yours is more a langostino or crayfish bracelet.


 Blimey, that's being a bit picky mate... :laughing2dw:


----------



## jsflog (Oct 17, 2017)

Hi Guys,

Iam a new member here.

I just bought a lobster but the dial (mirror) is very damaged.

Any idea where I can find a new one.

Thanks

JS


----------

